# Who are your favorite Movie Villains?



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2013)

Well?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 12, 2013)

Agent Smith before he became a virus 

But seriously I love almost all villains  Does the Alien Queen count because I'm soooo into her


----------



## Fay (Dec 12, 2013)

Woww this is tough!

My top 5 in no particular order:
- T1000 - terminator 2
- The Joker - the dark knight
- Ravenna - Snow white and the huntsman
- Darth Vader - Star wars 5 (empire strikes back)
- Hannibal Lecter - The silence of the lambs


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2013)

Both Jokers 

Terminator Arnold

Agent smith

Loki

Dearth Vader

Hanibble


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 12, 2013)

Stansfield (Leon) : 

Dudley Smith (L.A Confidential) : 

Woo-jin Lee (Oldboy) : 

Amon Goeth (Schindler's List) : 

Keyser S?ze (The Usual Suspects) : 

Bill 'The Butcher' Cutting (Gangs of Newyork) : 

Probably forgetting a few.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 12, 2013)

1. Darth Vader - Star Wars Trilogy

2. Ringwraiths - Lord of the Rings Trilogy

3. The Joker - The Dark Knight

4. Bane - The Dark Knight Rises

5. Agent Smith - Matrix


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2013)

The greatest villain on film is society itself


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2013)

Eno with dat pretentious post


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2013)

my favorites are

Araya Souren
Roy Batty

and i'm drawing a blank from there, I'm sure I'll remember some later on.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 12, 2013)

Xerxes
The Joker
Ozymandias
Witch King of Angmar
Magneto


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

- Freddy Krueger
- The Joker
- Hannibal Lector
- Darth Vader
- Agent Smith
- General Zod
- Imhotep
- Captain Barbossa
- Michael Myers
- Mangeto


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2013)

Anton Chigurh (No Country for Old Men)
Roy Batty (Blade Runner)
The Emperor/Darth Sidious/Palpatine (Star Wars)
Keyser Soze (The Usual Suspects)
Clarence Boddicker (RoboCop)
Frank (Once Upon a Time in the West)

etc.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2013)

I liked Boddicker.  Good one Stunna.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 13, 2013)

Chigurh was amazing


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 13, 2013)

Roy Batty
Nurse Ratched


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 13, 2013)

Scythe
Kotomine Kirei
Roy Batty
Norman Stansfield
Annie Wilkes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 13, 2013)

I was only 6 then but he's still my favorite movie villain.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 13, 2013)

Animated films count?I'll list them but I think it should be specified IMO.

Scar from the Lion King
Darth Vader from the Original Star Wars Trilogy
Hans Gruber from Diehard
Shere Khan from Jungle Book 2(I like Tony Jay's Khan better than the original)
Hannibal Lecter(Anthony Hopkins)
Loki from the MCU
The Joker(Mark Hamill and Michael Emerson)
Owlman from Crisis on Two Earths
Char Aznable(Original Mobile Suit Gundam series movie trilogy to be exact)
Marcus Octavius from Highlander: The Search for Vengeance
The Devil from The Devil's Advocate
Magneto(Ian McKellen version is my fav)
Hades from Disney's Hercules
Lex Luthor from Superman Returns
Riddler from Batman Forever
Ivan Ooze from MMPR
M.Bison from Street Fighter
Herod Quick and The Dead
Claude Frollo from Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 14, 2013)

Loki from The Avengers.

Darth Vader and Emperor Palpatine from Star Wars.

Scar from The Lion King.

Ursula from The Little Mermaid.

Frollo from Hunchback of Notre Dame.

The Joker and Bane from the Dark Knight Trilogy.

Davy Jones from PotC.

Goldfinger and Silva from James Bond .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I was only 6 then but he's still my favorite movie villain.



Did you cry when Mufasa died ?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 21, 2013)

Bane
Joker
Ian Shaw
Godzilla


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

that sig is effed up


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2014)

The Witch King (LOTR)
Elle Driver (Kill Bill)
The Joker (TDK)
Captain Hook
Magneto
Xerxes
Smaug
General Zod (MoS)
Jafar
The two thieves from 'Home alone' 1 and 2.
Voldemort.

The list might go one cause I don't remember so many movies right now.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2014)

_Captain Vidal_(Pan's Labyrinth) 

No one else mentioned in this thread comes close.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Denzel from Training day


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 30, 2014)

Scar from The Lion King
Darth Vader, the Emperor, Jabba and Boba Fett
Judge Doom from Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
Gaston 
The Joker from almost any Batman film
Bane from TDKR
Anton Chigurh 
Jafar
Professor Ratigan from The Great Mouse Detective
King Candy/Turbo from Wreck-it Ralph
Ozymendias/Adrian Veidt
HAL 9000


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 30, 2014)

Hans Landa -- Inglourious Basterds
Loki -- Thor & The Avengers
Judge Frodo -- The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Davy Jones -- The Pirates of the Caribbean and The Dead Man's Chest
The Joker -- The Dark Knight
Magneto -- X-Men First Class


When I think of "favorite movie villains" I end up thinking of television protagonist like Don Draper and Frank Underwood 

But I also end up thinking of Slavery and Nazi Germany, not because they are favorite iconic struggles in historical films on the basis of their own merits (god, no), but because of the drama they provide to such historical films which help realize our understanding of such historical dogmas. The antagony they provide the characters of such films create such powerful works of drama and film, such meaningful presentation, that I can't help but think of them when I hear the words "favorite movie villains." Of course I find the struggles they caused people in reality horrendous, but as villains, these events in history are the definitions of villainy.  The definitions of mankind's rooted evil. 

When it is said something is "best" we think "good", and when preceding the word "villain", makes me unable to correctly contemplate the value of what I'm being asked to ascertain. 

The previous list of villains I made consists of likeable or understandable or just plain wicked characters. They may seem good in other lenses. I feel uneasy saying Slavery and Nazi Germany make for "favorite villains" because it feels like I'm greatly disrespecting the victims of these evils. Which is why I write this explanation; they are not 'favorites' in the sense of likability,  but in the sense that they demonstrate some of the most wicked acts in human history, create some of the most tangible sorrowful drama on film, and strike a most remorseful understanding in viewers. The conflict they create for protagonists like Wadyslaw from The Pianist have made me shed tears. That is the kind 'favouritism' I speak of when listing such horrendous events and concepts as 'favorite villains'. (And those are some of my favorite film genres..holocaust movies and slavery stuff..im a history buff and well I like getting my heart ripped out).


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 30, 2014)

Darth Vader
Dr. Hannibal Lecture
Joker(heath Ledger)
Anton Chigurh
Bill the butcher
Imhotep from mummy(silly movie, but I like the villain) 
Kaizer soze
Little Bill Daget from movie Unforgiven(Gene Hackman)
Frank(Henry Fonda) Once upon a time in America
Amon Goeth from Schindler's list
Nurse Ratched from One flew over the cuckoo's nest. 
Col Hans Landa
Agent Smith
Norman Bates from Psycho


----------



## John (Jan 30, 2014)

01. Agent Smith - The Matrix 
02. Bane - The Dark Knight Rises 
03. Betelgeuse - Beetlejuice 
04. Buffalo Bill - The Silence of the Lambs 
05. Darth Maul - Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace 
06. Darth Vader - Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back 
07. Dr. Evil - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me 
08. Han - Enter The Dragon 
09. Hannibal Lector - The Silence of the Lambs 
10. Jack Torrance - The Shining 
11. Joker - Batman: Mask of the Phantasm 
12. M. Bison - Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie 
13. Michael Myers - Halloween 
14. Predator - Predator 
15. Raoh - Fist of the North Star: Legend of Raoh Fierce Fighting Arc 
16. Scorpion - Mortal Kombat 
17. Sub-Zero - Mortal Kombat 
18. T-1000 - Terminator 2: Judgment Day 
19. Terminator - The Terminator 
20. Vincent - Collateral


----------



## Aduro (Jan 30, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Did you cry when Mufasa died ?



At least he proved that the thing about cats landing on their feet is bollocks.


My top 10 are:

Scar in The Lion King

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyler


 in Fight Club
Gollum in Lord of the Rings (where the F*** is Andy Serkis' Oscar?)
Bates from Psycho
Voldermort in Harry Potter
Christopher Lee as Dracula
Bill the Butcher in Gangs of New York
Agent Smith in the Matrix
Brick Top in Snatch
Sharon Stone's Vagina in Basic Instinct


----------



## eluna (Jan 30, 2014)

Bill:Kill Bill
Agent Smith
Joker:The Dark knight
Bane
Scar
Gaston
Loki
Darth Vader
Hans Landa
Calvin Caldinjango
Lady Eboshi: Princess Mononoke


----------

